# The Gods Hate Us(Full)



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2004)

Another 'from the poll' game. The game will be set in a generic world using the Core Deities(with four notable additions) and Planar Cosmology. Before going into any detail on character creation, etc etc, the five of you that voted have priority spots in this. I will allow ALL five of you to play in this, also, I will allow for ONE more spot. So, a 6 PC group. Alternates are, of course, welcome. Those of you with spots already are:

-guedo79(in!)
-deadestdai(in!)
-Isida Kep'Tukari(in!)
-Juggernaut(in!)
-Lefferts(in!)
- Zerth(in!)

Most important thing is that you need to be able to post at least once per day. This game is going to (hopefully) move quickly. If you disappear for a while, don't expect to have your character still around. I WILL give you time and try to figure out what can be done, but it if goes on too long I won't let it hold up the game.

Alrighty...the details of the world itself aren't too terribly important. What is imoprtant is this: The six of you have adventured together for many years(perhaps off and on, but you have had at least one adventure as an entire group). During the course of these adventures you have grown to great fame among the people of the world, and have, of course, attracted the attention of many more powerful creatures. This attention is generally not wanted, as in the last few weeks you have been assaulted by creatures of both good and evil. Sometimes, these assaults are simply warnings to stay out of things you shouldn't be involved in, but others are direct attacks. The biggest problem is that you don't actually know what you've gotten involved in that you shouldn't be, and you really aren't sure what it is you did.

Character creation:
-3.5 rules
-Characters will start at 18th level. (Plan to go Epic, but Epic Spellcasting won't be used...too much more work)
-Stats will be done with either a 32 Point Buy, OR I will roll 4d6/drop lowest for you
-HP will be rolled(the randomness just adds to the fun )
-No alignment restrictions, but make sure you can at least get along with other members of the group. This means that Evil is okay, just don't start a fight within the group...you've got enough trouble from the Gods.
-Standard gold for 18th level(440,000gp)
-Anything from the Core books goes, but other things need to be passed by me FIRST. Books you may use(still need to talk to me before you do, though): Expanded Psionics Handbook, Complete Warrior, Complete Divine, Book of Exalted Deeds, Book of Vile Darkness, Miniatures Handbook, Planar Handbook, Draconomicon, Arms and Equipment Guide, Savange Species, Unearthed Arcana(Bloodlines, Racial Pargaon Classes, Variant Classes). Also, non-world specific FR spells/PrCs/feats may be used. But again, everything needs to be cleared with me.
-Background needs to include at least two possible reasons why you might have attracted this unwanted attention. Note that they don't have to be Deity specific, and may not even be the actual reason for what is going on.

Now, one last thing: There are four Deities being added to the Core cosmology. They are the Elemental Guardians of the Watchtowers. Each are lesser dieties that reside in literal Watchtowers at each of the four corners of the world. Druids usually revere them and ask them for spells/assistance/etc etc. Usually, Clerics and Druids that revere a particular one of the Guardians have the habit of acting very close to that Guardian, whether they mean to or not. Also, the Guardians are the most active of the Deities in the world, mainly because they make their home on the Material Plane. They are also the most human of the Gods.

Here's one MAJOR difference. This does not apply to actual game info, but does apply to how the four Guardians think of each other: Fire does NOT oppose Water and Air does NOT oppose Earth. Fire and Water compliment each other, as do Earth and Air. Fire serves as the spark of emotion that continues to flow onward within Water, and Water is the temperance to Fire's strong feelings. Earth is the action and Air is the thought behind the actions.

Water balances(not opposes, there is no actual opossing) Air. Emotion balancing out thought. Earth balances out Fire. Strength of mind and a stable course to balance the wild thoughts and everchanging actions.

*Guardian of the Watchtower of the North(Earth):*
*Alignment:* LN
*Domains:* Earth, Law, Protection, Strength, War
*Favored Weapon:* Warhammer
*Info:* The Guardian of the Northern Watchtower is also called The Protector. He is strong, powerful, and slow to action. However, he rarely thinks of the consequences of the actions of which he takes part in, simply deciding that it is 'right' and then proceding with his decided course of action, never wavering. He is also an amazing craftsman, though his creations rarely would be described as 'beautiful', instead they are simply built to serve a function.

*Guardian of the Watchtower of the South(Fire):*
*Alignment:* CN
*Domains:* Fire, Liberation, Purification, Sun
*Favored Weapon:* Bastard Sword
*Info:* The Guardian of the Southern Watchtower is the opposite of the Northern Watchtower's Guardian. He is brash, acts usually out of strong emotion or beliefs, and quick to change his mind about anything. It is hard for him to stay in one place, but somehow he manages this. Fire is the spark of life itself, the only of the Four that can be destroyed by the other three. Because of this, he can be fearful around the other four, especially of Water, his lover. This is something that many who revere the Guardian of the Southern Watchtower are weary of, as they do respect Water, but do not understand the extent of the connection to it.

*Guardian of the Watchtower of the East(Air)*
*Alignment:* N
*Domains:* Air, Force, Knowledge, Mind, Travel
*Favored Weapon:* Longbow
*Info:* The Guardian of the Eastern Watchtower can be described easily as a thinker. She would prefer to sit back and think through a problem rather than act on it. Because of this, she enjoys her Tower, seeing it as a sanctuary for her mind as she watches over the world and gathers more and more knowledge. She has a contempt for Earth, seeing him as brutish and foolhardy, though Air is intelligent enough to know that she must assist him in times of need. She has grown arrogant in her knowledge, and usually shuns those around her, assuming that no one could possible understand the wealth of knowledge she possesses.

*Guardian of the Watchtower of the West(Water)*
*Alignment:* LN
*Domains:* Cold, Healing, Protection, Water
*Favored Weapon:* Rapier
*Info:* The Guardian of the Western Watchtower is the emotion of the Four. She is not quick to judge, and will offer her assistance to any she sees as willing to open their hearts and minds. Though she is loving and kind, like a mother, she is very dangerous and will act violently against those who have harmed what she cares for. She and Fire were once lovers, but an his free spirit pushed her away. She still holds a strong love for her(and he does for her, but he'll not admit it), and because of this she always is there to assist him. Her Clerics see this as the ideal truth, being able to see beyond the past to the truth that lies within everything. Her Clerics also have a way of finding themselves close to that of Fire's, which always worries his Clerics as Fire's feelings have been kept hidden even from them.


...whew. Not required to worship any of them, but a healthy dose of respect should be given no matter what. The Four are essentialy what shape the world. Of course, this can cause a little resentment with the other Gods...


----------



## guedo79 (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm in.

No problems posting everyday. I've playing in only one other pbp on Randomlings but this shouldn't be too different.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

Stealing a post before before I go to do some work.  I'm in.  I'm going to be... something.  Probably an arcane caster, possible bloodline.  Question, I was looking at the Infused prestige class from Dragon #321.  Feel free to tell me to stick where the sun don't shine if you don't want it in the campaign.


----------



## guedo79 (Oct 26, 2004)

Double Post.

So I'll think about what I want to play. Maybe a Favored Soul from Complete Divine. I don't how that would play into epic and I don't know if I'd go into a prestige class yet.

Or maybe a War Priest or Dragon Disciple. Oh the ideas!

All of course with your blessing.


----------



## jpwic (Oct 27, 2004)

If a spot is still available I would love to play, if not consider me an alternate
Oh and Druid all the way baby
John


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 27, 2004)

How are you going to handle bloodlines? I'm looking at one (efreeti) as well.
(edit: meaning can we pick one, or do you want us to roll)


Looking at a fighter with a couple levels of rogue maybe.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 27, 2004)

Looks like all spots are already filled, but if you need alternates, I'd be happy to play.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Stealing a post before before I go to do some work.  I'm in.  I'm going to be... something.  Probably an arcane caster, possible bloodline.  Question, I was looking at the Infused prestige class from Dragon #321.  Feel free to tell me to stick where the sun don't shine if you don't want it in the campaign.




Well, I only have a couple Dragon mags, and none of them are anywhere near me at the moment. So I'm going to have to say no to things from Dragon. But I guess Arcane Casting is alright! 



			
				guedo79 said:
			
		

> So I'll think about what I want to play. Maybe a Favored Soul from Complete Divine. I don't how that would play into epic and I don't know if I'd go into a prestige class yet




And for my second shooting down... Sorry, but I'm going to say no to Favored Soul. One of the few classes that just really gets under my skin.



			
				jpwic said:
			
		

> If a spot is still available I would love to play, if not consider me an alternate
> Oh and Druid all the way baby
> John




In the poll I set up you put in a vote for Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil(which has a thread of its own)...that has you a (likely if you can get character made) spot in there. I'd like to not cross over players if possible.



			
				Lefferts said:
			
		

> Lefferts How are you going to handle bloodlines? I'm looking at one (efreeti) as well.
> (edit: meaning can we pick one, or do you want us to roll)




You can pick.  

Which reminds me! If you want to play non-standard races go ahead and ask. Didn't meantion that in the first post(well, beyond mentioning Savage Species).



			
				Zerth said:
			
		

> Looks like all spots are already filled, but if you need alternates, I'd be happy to play.




...actually, there is a spot for you. So you have the 6th spot in the game!  Just two more to check in and we've got a completely full group here.


----------



## jpwic (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh wow, didnt see that, Thanks


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

Ok, here's what I'm thinking (booting the Infused PrC idea out the door).  Human with a hag bloodline.  Necromancer, using the variant specialist from UA.  Using the Skeletal Minion and Enhanced Undead from that class variant.  Straight Necromancer, as I have yet to find an undead-type PrC that I really like.  Will that be cool?

Short backstory is that he was always big and ugly, and choose to study the forces of death the wreak revenge on his tormentors.  (Fairly typical)  Then found that he was able to accomplish things far less petty with broader applications of his power.  He begins to wonder if his wanton undead-raising and destruction of life might not have raised the ire of the gods...  There's more too it, but that's the general gist.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, here's what I'm thinking (booting the Infused PrC idea out the door).  Human with a hag bloodline.  Necromancer, using the variant specialist from UA.  Using the Skeletal Minion and Enhanced Undead from that class variant.  Straight Necromancer, as I have yet to find an undead-type PrC that I really like.  Will that be cool?
> 
> Short backstory is that he was always big and ugly, and choose to study the forces of death the wreak revenge on his tormentors.  (Fairly typical)  Then found that he was able to accomplish things far less petty with broader applications of his power.  He begins to wonder if his wanton undead-raising and destruction of life might not have raised the ire of the gods...  There's more too it, but that's the general gist.



 I like it! No problem with the mechanics at all. Just remember that the Enchance Undead takes away your spells for being a Specialist Wizard.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

Righty right, no extra spells, no familiar.  I'll get right on that.

Oh, how much XP do we have?  I want to know in case I decide to take item creation feats.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Righty right, no extra spells, no familiar.  I'll get right on that.
> 
> Oh, how much XP do we have?  I want to know in case I decide to take item creation feats.



 Eek! Knew I forgot to mention something...honestly, I'll say that item creation feats is probably not the best idea. Though there may be some down time, etc, there most likely won't be enough to get much crafting done.

I was originally thinking of having everyone at the base XP for 18th level. Hmm...not all that sure how much extra should be added. I'm tempted to be somewhat cruel and say to take it out of the normal 18th level XP


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

Well, because I was thinking for things like _permanency_, or crafting things prior to the game starting.


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 27, 2004)

Basics of Oskar, dwarf fighter/rogue with efreet bloodline.

I will try to equip him tomorrow night. (edit:got some unexpected time)

Lefferts



```
Name: Oskar
Class: Fighter 10/Rogue 5/Efreet Bloodline 3
Race: Dwarf
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: CN
Deity: -

Str: 26 +8 (10p.)     Level: 18       XP: 153000
Dex: 18 +4 (06p.)     BAB: +13/8/3    HP: XXX (9d10+5d6+55)
Con: 16 +3 (06p.)     Grapple: +21    Dmg Red: -
Int: 14 +2 (06p.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: -
Wis: 12 +1 (04p.)     Init: +8        Spell Save: +2
Cha:  7 -2 (00p.)     ACP: -1         Spell Fail: -

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +9    +6    +4    +0    +7    +5    41
Touch: 19              Flatfooted: 37

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      8    +3   +5     +16
Ref:                       7    +3   +5     +15
Will:                      4    +1    +7    +12

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
+5 adamt. spd DW     +28/28/23/18     1d10+15     19-20x3
+1 cold iron DW        +24/19/14     1d10+11     19-20x3
+1 light crossbow         +18       1d8     19-20x2

Languages: Common, Dwarven, Orc, Terran

Abilities: Darkvision 60', stonecunning, stability, +2 vs poison/spells,
  +1 attack vs orcs/goblinoids, +4 dodge vs giants, sneak attack +3d6, trapfinding,
  trap sense +1, evasion, uncanny dodge, Fire resistance 10, Efreeti Affinity +6,
  Produce Flame 1/day, Scorching Ray 1/day, Wall of Fire 1/week.

Feats: Alertness, Combat Expertise, Power Attack, Nimble Fingers, Stealthy,
  Weapon Focus(Dwarven Waraxe), Weapon Specialization(DW), Greater Weapon Focus(DW),
  Improved Critical(DW), Quick Draw, Iron Will, Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack,
  Improved Inititive.

Skill Points: 102      Max Ranks: 21/10.5
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Climb                     10    +8          +18
Jump                      10    +8    +7    +22
Intimidate                10    -2          +8
Hide                       6    +4    +2    +12
Tumble                     7    +4    +2    +13
Search                     8    +2          +10
Spot                       8    +1    +2    +11
Listen                     8    +1    +2    +11
Disable Device             8    +2    +4    +14
Open Lock                  8    +4    +4    +16
Move Silently              8    +4    +7    +19
Bluff                      0    -2    +2    +0
Balance                    0    +4    +2    +6

Equipment:                           Cost  Weight
mw thieves' tools                      100gp    2lb
+5 light fort light steel shield    36,159gp    6lb
+5 silent moves chain shirt         29,000gp   25lb
ring of protecton +5                50,000gp    -
amulet of natural armor +5          50,000gp    -
belt of giant strength +6           36,000gp    -
gloves of dexterity +2               4,000gp    -
boots of striding and springing      5,500gp    -
bag of holding (type II)             5,000gp    -
4 potions cure serious wounds        3,000gp    -
waterskin                                1gp
backpack                                 2gp
10 days rations                          5gp
100 ft silk rope                        20gp
flint and steel                          1gp
ring of freedom of movement         40,000gp
cloak of resistance +5              25,000gp
+5 adamant dwarven waraxe of speed 131,330gp
+1 cold iron dwarven waraxe           4330gp
+1 light crossbow                     2335gp
20 bolts                                 2gp
Total Weight:??lb      Money:18,215 gp 

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:               133   266   400   800  2000

Age: 57
Height: 4'7"
Weight: 191lb
Eyes: Flame-red
Hair: Charcoal
Skin: Reddish-brown
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* Oskar heritage is somewhat of a mystery. No one knows
where he got the efreet blood, but his coming was foretold in an obscure
prophecy. To learn more he has traveled far and wide, visiting places of
learning and temples. Some would not give him the info he wanted, so he
broke into many places and learned what he needed. He suspects his temple
breakins are what have caused his current problems.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, because I was thinking for things like _permanency_, or crafting things prior to the game starting.



 Yeah. Just know that if you do take Item Crafting feats that you may not get much use out of them when the game gets going. 

I'll keep it low. Start at 157,000xp. That's(if I'm thinking right, of course) 4,000XP over. Not a huge amount to play with, but its something.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 27, 2004)

AMG - I'm sure you have many alts for this awsome sounding game already, but add me to that list an' all mate - either way, I'm going to be keeping an eye on this one!


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 27, 2004)

*Present!*

I'm Here.  And I'm In!!  This should be great.  I have no problem with posting daily.  I usually check these boards many times daily.

Would it be possible for me to play an Orc with the half-Dragon Template thrown on top?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> AMG - I'm sure you have many alts for this awsome sounding game already, but add me to that list an' all mate - either way, I'm going to be keeping an eye on this one!



 Actually, no Alts at all yet. So you are number one in that respect.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 27, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Actually, no Alts at all yet. So you are number one in that respect.



Shiny! Well, not wanting to sound like a horrible type, but I hope someone drops out then!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

Juggernaut said:
			
		

> I'm Here.  And I'm In!!  This should be great.  I have no problem with posting daily.  I usually check these boards many times daily.
> 
> Would it be possible for me to play an Orc with the half-Dragon Template thrown on top?



 Half Dragon Mountain Orc is fine, but understand that you probably won't have any kind of good reception from most people. And you'll have a considerable LA.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 27, 2004)

It would merely be a +3 LA  not that big of a deal... would you allow the LA buy off as mentioned in UA?

Also would his reception still be bad if he was clearly the offspring of a good Dragon


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

Juggernaut said:
			
		

> It would merely be a +3 LA  not that big of a deal... would you allow the LA buy off as mentioned in UA?
> 
> Also would his reception still be bad if he was clearly the offspring of a good Dragon



 Any LA over +1 can hurt...though, mostly if you're playing a spellcaster, and I'd somehow doubt that with a Mountain Orc.  No LA buy off, however. Live with it!

...and offspring of a good dragon? Whew, you'll freak people out!


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 27, 2004)

Also If I have adventured with this group on several occassions... and complete heroic deeds... I'm sure I'd be as well known as if not better known in my area than Arrk is in the Lake of Steam area of Faerun.

And if I am a Hero of the humans that could be a reason the Gruumsh is not too happy with me   hehe


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

Man, I think I'm the only evil guy in the group so far.  I hope no one makes an undead-smiter, because I'm going to have lots of undead hanging around...    I'm going for the mad scientist type, so maybe I adventured with you guys to get some odd spell components and gain some knowledge way back in the day, before I became a _real_ freak of nature.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 27, 2004)

Actually I just totally changed my mind.

I want to play a Dwarven Cleric of The Guardian of the Watchtower of the North.  Is that ok?

Instead of being the Uber Damage dealing Fighter, I will be the Cleric


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 27, 2004)

Oskar has been posted (now with equipment!) for review.

let me know if anything is wrong or needs explanation,
Lefferts


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 27, 2004)

Is it possible for a Neutral aligned Cleric who channels positive energy to be Indifferent about undead?

Because I definitely want my cleric to channel positive energy.  Prepping Cure spells is a pain.  And I do not want to cause a riff with the Necro...

Also will you allow Battle Plate from the Races of Stone?


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 27, 2004)

Juggernaut said:
			
		

> Is it possible for a Neutral aligned Cleric who channels positive energy to be Indifferent about undead?
> 
> Because I definitely want my cleric to channel positive energy.  Prepping Cure spells is a pain.  And I do not want to cause a riff with the Necro...




Don't see why not. I think it would really depend on the feelings of
the cleric's god towards undead.

lefferts


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

Character moved to rogue's gallery.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 27, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...actually, there is a spot for you. So you have the 6th spot in the game!





 Okay, then! I'm going to make a swashbuckler/rogue, with levels taken in the Invisible Blade and Master Thrower PrCs. They are from the Complete Warrior, hopefully the DM allows them. He's going to evil, so maybe throw in  some assassin levels, too. I don't usually play evil characters, but I thought I'd try it this time, when there's a chance to do it. Isida, you're not alone 

 I don't have any ideas yet, how he'd have stepped on some godly toes, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

Yay Zerth!

Ankh - Quick question, do you have the Book of Eldritch Might I & II?  There are some necromancy spells in there that would be kinda cool, but if you don't want those books in your game, I understand.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2004)

Psst! You forgot False Life! 

 Bye
 Thanee

 P.S. Fleshshiver [PGtF] isn't too bad a necromantic spell either.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

Thought about _false life_... then decided I was better served by _spectral hand_ in order to deliver _ghoul touch_ and _vampiric touch_.    What I was looking at in the Books of Eldritch Might was _elemental shroud, bone tattoo, mark of death_, and _spine tendril_.


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 27, 2004)

RE:Ruslan

I think that's probably the first time I have seen a spellboook that didn't 
contain magic missile.

What's the staff of skulls do?


----------



## guedo79 (Oct 27, 2004)

Juggernaut said:
			
		

> Is it possible for a Neutral aligned Cleric who channels positive energy to be Indifferent about undead?



The only issue I could see is if you want to turn undead and the enemy undead is mixed in with the party undead. I don't know if there is a way to pick and choose or make our undead immune.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm going for the mad scientist type, so maybe I adventured with you guys to get some odd spell components and gain some knowledge way back in the day, before I became a _real_ freak of nature.




Heheheh, that is one of the best lines ever. "And then, I became  REAL freak!" 



			
				Juggernaut said:
			
		

> Actually I just totally changed my mind.
> 
> I want to play a Dwarven Cleric of The Guardian of the Watchtower of the North. Is that ok?
> 
> Instead of being the Uber Damage dealing Fighter, I will be the Cleric




No problem at all! Being indifferent towards Undead is fine(heck, even some Good clerics could feel that way depending on their God). As for Races of Stone...avoid it, as I don't have it want to try to stick to things I have access to...besides, you have a lot to work with already! 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Spells and feats submitted for DM approval




You have that approval. Only thing, why do you have Extend Spell labeled MotW. Could have sworn its in the PHB...



			
				Zerth said:
			
		

> Okay, then! I'm going to make a swashbuckler/rogue, with levels taken in the Invisible Blade and Master Thrower PrCs. They are from the Complete Warrior, hopefully the DM allows them. He's going to evil, so maybe throw in some assassin levels, too.




No problem with that. Just a little suggestion not to spread yourself too thin with classes. At Epic levels(which this is going to go into) it can hurt you if you've got a lot of lower level classes.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ankh - Quick question, do you have the Book of Eldritch Might I & II? There are some necromancy spells in there that would be kinda cool, but if you don't want those books in your game, I understand.




I've got the first one, but not within fifty or so miles of me. Going to say not to use that. I like having the books everyone else uses in front of me when I DM.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Juggernaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Heheheh, that is one of the best lines ever. "And then, I became  REAL freak!"



  Hee hee.  I try.    



> You have that approval. Only thing, why do you have Extend Spell labeled MotW. Could have sworn its in the PHB...



  Sorry, I was using an epic druid character for the template, so there's still some residue floating around.



> I've got the first one, but not within fifty or so miles of me. Going to say not to use that. I like having the books everyone else uses in front of me when I DM.



  How about I buy you the PDFs? (half joking)   Naw, that's ok, I understand.

Lefferts, re: magic missile - Yeah, Ruslan doesn't go for flashy spells.  I don't think he has any energy spells or any real obvious spells in the whole spellbook.  I think it ought to be interesting...


----------



## Zerth (Oct 27, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> No problem with that. Just a little suggestion not to spread yourself too thin with classes. At Epic levels(which this is going to go into) it can hurt you if you've got a lot of lower level classes.



 I will most certainly have a lot of low-level classes. There is no way around it, if you have maxed two five-level PrCs. Basically, the guy will be the ultimate knife-fighter.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> I will most certainly have a lot of low-level classes. There is no way around it, if you have maxed two five-level PrCs. Basically, the guy will be the ultimate knife-fighter.



 I have seen it done before(similar build, also), and I'll be honest. Its scary.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

And we have a RG thread now. Once your character is done and approved, please post it there. 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1824309#post1824309


----------



## Zerth (Oct 28, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I have seen it done before(similar build, also), and I'll be honest. Its scary.



 Well, scary damage potential against anyone vulnerable to sneak attacks, but very little else. It's going to be rogue 5 / invisible blade 5 / master thrower 5 / assassin 3. I'll try to get the character posted for approval tomorrow.


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 28, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And we have a RG thread now. Once your character is done and approved, please post it there.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1824309#post1824309




Is Oskar good to go or are you still reviewing? Don't want to
jump the gun and post him without approval.

Lefferts


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Is Oskar good to go or are you still reviewing? Don't want to
> jump the gun and post him without approval.
> 
> Lefferts



 He is approved and good to go.


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 28, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> He is approved and good to go.




How many HP?

Lefferts


----------



## guedo79 (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm full of ideas but nothing is jumping out at me.  The characters already posted are so creative.  I'll have something tomorrow.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 28, 2004)

I am not really concerned with Turning Undead.  I just wanted to make sure for RPing purposes that it was ok for me to be indifferent about Undead.  Could I even cast spells to bolster Ruslan's "companions" if I so desired?

Anyway as soon as I determine whether I want to go straight cleric OR warpriest I will post my character for approval.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

Juggernaut said:
			
		

> I am not really concerned with Turning Undead.  I just wanted to make sure for RPing purposes that it was ok for me to be indifferent about Undead.  Could I even cast spells to bolster Ruslan's "companions" if I so desired?
> 
> Anyway as soon as I determine whether I want to go straight cleric OR warpriest I will post my character for approval.



 Your attitudes towards Undead and such are up to you. The God you've chosen(Earth, for short) doesn't have much of an opinion one way or the other dealing with them(obviously). Thing is, you can't 'bolster' them or affect them with your Turning Attempts unless you choose to use Negative Energy and have the ability to Rebuke. But normal spells? Sure!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2004)

Ok, Ruslan is completely finished (and I mean freaking completely) and in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, Ruslan is completely finished (and I mean freaking completely) and in the Rogue's Gallery.



 Whew, just went over him. WOW, now that is how you build a high level PC. 

Only thing I want to ask...where did Ruslan aquire the 4 extra undead(Ettins and Mohrgs)? It may be listed somewhere and I just missed it...

On the note of HP, I will roll that once all the PCs are done.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2004)

> Whew, just went over him. WOW, now that is how you build a high level PC.



  Thank you!   



> Only thing I want to ask...where did Ruslan aquire the 4 extra undead(Ettins and Mohrgs)? It may be listed somewhere and I just missed it...



  Animate dead and Create Undead is how I got my undead.  Because I am a necromancer, and I create undead.  



> On the note of HP, I will roll that once all the PCs are done.



  Cool, I just did mine at a dice roller, just in case that had slipped your mind, or my mind...


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 28, 2004)

Isida, I see you got some items from the Arms and Equipment guide. Is this
book worth getting? I've heard some terrible reviews of it.

Lefferts


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2004)

Personally I'm a big fan of it.  It has some really cool and imaginative items, as well as rules for hirelings and vehicles.  I've gotten a great deal of mileage out of it.


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Personally I'm a big fan of it.  It has some really cool and imaginative items, as well as rules for hirelings and vehicles.  I've gotten a great deal of mileage out of it.




Maybe I can find it discounted somewhere. Funds for gaming are
a little low since it seems like every appliance in my house chose
the same time to bite the dust.

Lefferts


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2004)

Erk, that's annoying.  Microwaves are good things, and so are fridges, stoves, toasters, and blenders...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Personally I'm a big fan of it.  It has some really cool and imaginative items, as well as rules for hirelings and vehicles.  I've gotten a great deal of mileage out of it.



 Sometimes I worried that I was the only one who liked it. Funnily enough, you used a couple of my favorite items(ringsword/ioun blade) from the book!


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 28, 2004)

I wish it was the microwave - lost the garbage disposal, heat pump, and dryer. Might
be able to fix the dryer - it just went on Tuesday and I haven't looked at it yet.

--------
So what classes are everyone else working on?  We have my semi-fighter and Isida's
Necromancer statted out.

We are waiting on the cleric and the master thrower.  Guedo's got ideas. Did the other 
guy (Imerak?) ever post in this thread?


----------



## Zerth (Oct 29, 2004)

Sorry for making you wait, but I've been a lot of busier I thought I'd be. It might still take a couple of days, before my character is finished.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 29, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> Sorry for making you wait, but I've been a lot of busier I thought I'd be. It might still take a couple of days, before my character is finished.



 Tis alright. We're still waiting on a couple others, so you're not alone! 

And since there's been no word from Imerak...I'm going to bump deadestdai up to Player status.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Sometimes I worried that I was the only one who liked it. Funnily enough, you used a couple of my favorite items(ringsword/ioun blade) from the book!



  They're pretty cool, I think no adventurer should be without one!


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 29, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Tis alright. We're still waiting on a couple others, so you're not alone!
> 
> And since there's been no word from Imerak...I'm going to bump deadestdai up to Player status.





Wooo! Okay - here's my idea. Not sure what classes I am going to go with this one, but I DO know I want to play a Grippli* Saint of some sort. Was perhaps - but not sure yet - thinking that he cold be some sort of Dragonfly rider.... Maybe. Either way, the Grippli god is a little miffed that their preferred mortal representative had "accidentally" killed and eaten it's favourite Giant Dragonfly/Giant Snail/Lizard or whatever. Not the worst of things to do, but he must be somehow punished.

Let me know. 

(* Grippli stats from the Tome of Horrors by Necromancer Games.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 29, 2004)

Cool idea!...but I don't havea any access at all to the Tome of Horrors(knew I should have picked it up when I had the chance to a while back...). Any way you could maybe adapt that idea to something else?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2004)

Ankh - I actually deconstructed the grippli race when I rebooted Jungle Deeps and Ocean Depths.  Let me post the stats for you.

Dark vision 60’, Marsh movement (no penalties to movement when traveling in marshes), +6 Hide bonus in swamps and forest.  Small size.  20 ft. speed, and 20 ft. climb speed.  -2 Str, -2 Cha, +2 Dex, +2 Wis, +2 Int.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 29, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ankh - I actually deconstructed the grippli race when I rebooted Jungle Deeps and Ocean Depths.  Let me post the stats for you.
> 
> Dark vision 60’, Marsh movement (no penalties to movement when traveling in marshes), +6 Hide bonus in swamps and forest.  Small size.  20 ft. speed, and 20 ft. climb speed.  -2 Str, -2 Cha, +2 Dex, +2 Wis, +2 Int.



 Convenient. Almost...toooo convenient!

Alrighty. Now that I can see what they can do, I'll say go ahead with it.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 30, 2004)

BTW is this a module?  Our usual table-top group is on break atm but some of them want to play a higher to epic level campaign, and I dont really want to go through that much work to run a high level campaign.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

Juggernaut said:
			
		

> BTW is this a module?  Our usual table-top group is on break atm but some of them want to play a higher to epic level campaign, and I dont really want to go through that much work to run a high level campaign.



 Nope, this is all going to be coming out of my crazy little head. For some reason, I have this cruel habit of making last minute evil changes in non-modules...


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 30, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Convenient. Almost...toooo convenient!
> 
> Alrighty. Now that I can see what they can do, I'll say go ahead with it.





 Fantastic! Classes are gonna be a mix of Ranger(lvl's 1-6, 9-11), Horizon Walker (lvl's 11-18, 7th lvl Horizon walker and 2nd lvl Saint(2LA @ 7 & 8th Level) - will be fun!) Will have him up by Monday.


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 30, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Fantastic! Classes are gonna be a mix of Ranger(lvl's 1-6, 9-11), Horizon Walker (lvl's 11-18, 7th lvl Horizon walker and 2nd lvl Saint(2LA @ 7 & 8th Level) - will be fun!) Will have him up by Monday.




What book is the Saint from? I don't recognize it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2004)

From the Book of Exalted Deeds.


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 30, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> From the Book of Exalted Deeds.




So he is going to play an exalted character alongside our two evil
guys?  Should be interesting party dynamics.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2004)

I think one or the other of us is going to die in some horrible fashion at each other's hands...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Fantastic! Classes are gonna be a mix of Ranger(lvl's 1-6, 9-11), Horizon Walker (lvl's 11-18, 7th lvl Horizon walker and 2nd lvl Saint(2LA @ 7 & 8th Level) - will be fun!) Will have him up by Monday.



 I'm going to shoot down Saint. Not because of the other characters being evil...but mainly because its 'overpowered' for the cost(I know this is on purpose). It seems like something that should be more of a reward to a PC than being built up from the ground.

...which means you may be able to work INTO Saint, just not starting off that way.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 30, 2004)

Aww.... No more St. Kermit  

Ah well. I'll think of something else to make my lil' froggie stronger!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Aww.... No more St. Kermit
> 
> Ah well. I'll think of something else to make my lil' froggie stronger!



 The image of St. Kermit alone is enough to have to shoot it down again 

How are the other characters coming along? Just a warning, longer you guys take the more evil evil evil(and not the good kind for Vile characters ) ideas I put into action!


----------



## Zerth (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm almost done. Background still under construction.


----------



## guedo79 (Oct 31, 2004)

Coming along well. As soon as I nail down an idea I'll post it.  At worse Monday.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 31, 2004)

Yeah sorry for the delay,  High level casters take me awhile to create.  If I had gone with my original idea I would have been long done   Hopefully by later today I will be completed my Lawful Neutral Dwarven Cleric of the Guardian of the Watchtower of the North 8/ Warpriest 10.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 31, 2004)

Juggernaut said:
			
		

> Yeah sorry for the delay,  High level casters take me awhile to create.



  Lordy lordy, do they ever.  Every time I though I had Ruslan finished I'd realize his new magic items would give him more spells, or I could find a better use for his metamagic feats, or I realized there was a _much_ more appropriate spell in this _other_ book...  *throws up hands*  It took me the concentrated effort of at least two days to get him together.  For my 25th level druid I made for Paxus' epic game, it took me a week.  But I must say, I'm rather pleased with the results.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 31, 2004)

Edit: Moved to Rogue's gallery.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 31, 2004)

Moved Toryn to the Rogues Gallery!!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 1, 2004)

Toryn's got my approval. Just please put weapon damage/etc with the attacks and list Spell DCs


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 1, 2004)

Question that may affect my character - do you allow inherent
natural armor and the bonus from an amulet of natural armor
to stack? My DM does, and without thinking I did the same here.

If they don't stack, I will change out the amulet.

Lefferts


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 1, 2004)

OKay, Froggie will be Neutral Fighter5/Rogue3/Order of Bow Initiate 10. 

Keep it simple and will leave stat bonuses and damage buffs to level-ups and majick thingies.

Let me know if that's okay AMG?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 1, 2004)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Question that may affect my character - do you allow inherent
> natural armor and the bonus from an amulet of natural armor
> to stack? My DM does, and without thinking I did the same here.
> 
> ...



 Hmmm...reading the description, it provides an enchancement bonus to your natural armor. So, unless I'm missing something, it DOES stack. 

And deadestdai:
Crazy Frog Archer is okay


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 1, 2004)

Zerth posted his character for approval at the bottom of the last page.

Not sure if you missed it or if you guys are discussing things privately.  But in case you missed it I just wanted to point it out   If you didn't miss it then please ignore me  LOL!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 1, 2004)

...somehow I did miss that. Baril is approved!


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 1, 2004)

How do you feel about Justiciar or Exotic Weapon Master(Complete Warrior)?

I'm putting working on a barbarian or fighter something.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 1, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> How do you feel about Justiciar or Exotic Weapon Master(Complete Warrior)?
> 
> I'm putting working on a barbarian or fighter something.



 Either would be fine. 

Funny, I've actually got little problem with most classes, etc...there are a few, but my biggest concern is that the characters can at least work together(tension is alright)


----------



## Zerth (Nov 1, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...somehow I did miss that. Baril is approved!



Character moved to Rogues gallery.


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 2, 2004)

Ok. I have stats and details. I just need to pick feats, equiptment and a name. Sorry I'm taking so long. It took me a while to find something I wanted to play. I shall have it finished Tuesday night.

I'm making a Barbarian/Justiciar.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 2, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Ok. I have stats and details. I just need to pick feats, equiptment and a name. Sorry I'm taking so long. It took me a while to find something I wanted to play. I shall have it finished Tuesday night.
> 
> I'm making a Barbarian/Justiciar.



 Its alright. I think we can all wait another day. Gives me a little bit more time to finalize my evil plots anyway.  I really can't wait to see how these PCs work together. Very interesting group.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 2, 2004)

Am doing my best to get my stats and gear up tonight. Will work on background in the next couple of days.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 2, 2004)

*Not finished yet, but sticking up what I have so far.*

*Pabsit*

*Exp*: 153'000 
Male Grippli - 5 Fighter/3 Rogue/10 Order of the Bow Initiate (18ECL)
*Alignment*: Chaotic Neutral
*Patron Deity*: Grippli Godess of the Swamps
*Height*: 2'3''
*Weight*: 34 lbs
*Skin Colour*: Mottled Grey with Olive Green blotches on back and forearms
*Eyes*: Orangie-Yellow with Black "slit" pupils
*Age*: 36

Str: 18 (+4) [10pts, -2 racial, +4 Belt] 
Dex: 26 (+8) [10pts, +2 racial, +1 @ 12th and 16th, +6 Gloves of Dex]
Con: 16 (+3) [10pts] 
Int: 12 (+1) [2pts, +2 racial] 
Wis: 12 (+1) [0pts, +2 racial, +1 @ 4th and 8th] 
Cha: 6 (-2) [0pts, -2 racial]

*Hit Dice*: 5d10+3d6+10d8+54
*HP*: ?
*AC*: *34* (10 +8 Dex +5 Armor +5 Amulet +5 Ring +1 Size)
*Init*: +8 (+8 Dex)
*Speed*: 30' (20' Base, +10 Boots)/ Climb 20'

*Saves*:
Fortitude +19 [+11 Base +3 Con +5 Cloak]
Reflex +24 [+11 base +8 Dex +5 Cloak]
Will +15 [+9 base, +1 Wis +5 Cloak]

*Class and Racial Abilities*: 
*Grippli* Dark vision 60’, Marsh movement (no penalties to movement when traveling in marshes), +6 Hide bonus in swamps and forest. Small size. 20 ft. speed, and 20 ft. climb speed. -2 Str, -2 Cha, +2 Dex, +2 Wis, +2 Int. 
*Fighter* Simple and Martial Weapon Proficiencies, Heavy Medium and Light Armour Proficiencies, Shield Proficiency, Bonus feats (Lvl 1, 2 & 4)
*Rogue* Sneak Attack +2d6, Trap Finding, Evasion, Trap Sense +1
*Order of the Bow Initiate* Ranged Precision +5d8, Close Combat Shot, Greater Weapon Focus (Longbow) FEAT, Sharp-Shooting FEAT, Extended Precision (60')


*BAB*: +17/+12/+7/+2 
*Melee Att*: +22/+17/+12/+7 
*Ranged Att*: +26/+21/+16/+11 

*Sender**+5 Composite Longbow (+4 Str) Exit Wounding* R+34/+29/+24/+19(1d6+13+1d6"Exit" dam, Crit 19-20 x3, Range 110') 
- "Ranged Precision shot" R+34 (1d6+13+1d6"Exit"+5d8 *+2d6 Sneak if within 30' and target has lost Dex bonus* dam, Crit 19-20 x3, Range 60')
- "Sneak Attack" R+34/+29/+24/+19 (1d6+13+1d6"Exit"+2d6 dam, Crit 19-20 x3, Range 30')*98800gp*

*Widow's Tongue**+3 Short Spear of Wounding and Returning* M+26/+21/+16/+11, R+29/+24/+19/+14 (1d4+7 dam Crit 20 x2, Range 20') *72302gp*

*2x +1 Ghost-Touch Daggers* M+23/+18/+13/+8, R+27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+5 dam Crit 19-20 x2, Range 10') *16604gp* (Kept in each boot-top)

60 Arrows *3gp*

_(Bow, Spear, and Arrows kept in Quiver of Ehlonna, Daggers are sheathed at Belt)_

*Skills*: (*81* Skill Points)

Craft(Bowcrafting) *10* (9 rnk, +1 Int)
Climb *14* (10 rnk, +4 Str)
Jump *17* (6 rnk, +5 Boots, +2 Synergy, +4 Str)
Swim *10* (6 rnk, +4 Str)
Balance *15* (5 rnk, +2 Synergy, +8 Dex)
Hide *20*26** (7 rnk, +5 Armour, +8 Dex *+6 in Swamps and Forests*)
Move Sliently *20* (7 rnk, +5 Armour, +8 Dex)
Tumble *17* (7 rnk, +2 Synergy, +8 Dex)
Listen *10* (9rnk, +1 Wis)
Spot *15* (9 rnk, +5 Lenses, +1 Wis)
cc - Knowledge(Religion) *5* (4=2 ftr rnk, 2 OoBI rnk, +1 Int)


*Feats*: 

Point Blank Shot(1st) 
Weapon Focus "Composite Longbow"(Ftr 1st)
Precise Shot(Ftr 2nd)
Rapid Shot(3rd)
Shot On the Run(Ftr 4th)
Dodge(6th)
Mobility(9th) 
Improved Critical "Composite Longbow"(12th)
*Greater* Weapon Focus "Composite Longbow"(4th OoBI)
Sharp-shooting (6th OoBI)
Weapon Specialisation "Composite Long Bow"(15th)
*Greater* Weapon Specialisation "Composite Longbow"(18th) 

*Languages*: Grippli, Common, Sylvan

*Equipment*:

_(On body.....)_
+4 Padded Armour of Shadows and Silent Moves(+5 AC, +8 Max Dex, -0 AC Pen)*23655gp*
Amulet of Natural Armour +5 *50000gp* 
Ring of Protection +5 *50000gp* (Right index finger)
Ring of Sustenance *2500gp* (Left index finger)
Gloves of Dexterity +6 *36000gp*
Lesser Bracers of Archery *5000gp* (+1 to Archery att)
Belt of Giant Stregth +4 *16000gp* 
Cloak of Resistance +5 *25000gp* 
Boots of Striding and Springing *5500gp*
Quiver of Ehlonna *1800gp*
Brooch of Shielding *1500gp*
Eyes of the Eagle *2500gp*
Explorer's Outfit *10gp*


2x Belt Pouches *2gp*
_(In Left pouch....)_
Caltrops *1gp*
_(In Right Pouch.....)_
Coinage (See below)

Bag of holding (Type 2) *5000gp* (Carried via straps like a backpack.)

_(In Bag of Holding.....)_
Dust of Appearance *1800gp*
Dust of Dissapearance *3500gp*
Bottle of Air *7250gp*

10' Chain 
Empty Chest
Crowbar
Flint and Steel
5 day's of Firewood
Grappling Hook
50' Hemp Rope
3 pints of Oil
2 Sacks
Spyglass
Tent
2 Flasks of Acid
2 Flasks of Alchemists Fire
2 Vials of Anti Toxin
4 Bottles of Holy Water
2 Smokesticks
*These sundry items all add up to *1350gp*, - rounded up to the nearest gp*

(Potions)
10x Cure Serious *7500gp*
3x Blur *900*
4x Invis *1200gp*
2x Spider Climb*600gp*
1x Fly *750gp*
1x Remove Curse *750gp*
1x Remove Disease *750gp*
1x Neutralise Poison *750gp*


*Money*: 

726gp
*Appearance*: 

**Coming soon!**

*Background*:

**Coming Soon!**


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 2, 2004)

Just get a background and finalize how much gp you've got left and Pabsit is approved


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 2, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Its alright. I think we can all wait another day. Gives me a little bit more time to finalize my evil plots anyway.  I really can't wait to see how these PCs work together. Very interesting group.





Yes quite the interesting group.  Evil always makes for an interesting group.  If there wasn't such the differences in alignments it would be a fiarly strong group.  1 Arcane caster, 1 divine caster, 3 fighter/rogue types, and a Big Tank (possibly.)  However group dynamics will be ..... I dont even know what word to use.  There will most likely be lots of tension.  A stubborn Lawful dwarf, a cocky NE rogue, a powerful NE Necro, a pair of CN fighter/rogues... I think My Orc would have fit this party better  LOL!!   But it should be fun.  Hopefully we get started soon and the game moves at a good pace.


I dont mean to put a further kink in the progress however how exactly does a barbarian (any non-lawful) and a Justiciar (any lawful) multi-classed character work?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 2, 2004)

Juggernaut said:
			
		

> I dont mean to put a further kink in the progress however how exactly does a barbarian (any non-lawful) and a Justiciar (any lawful) multi-classed character work?




He would have had an alignment shift, and therefore couldn't advance as a Barbarian anymore. 

As for the group...well, I think you'll get along generally. If only because there are bigger things to worry about than each other.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 2, 2004)

But what is a Barbarian without his Rage????  LOL   just wanted to ensure that Guedo realized this as he created the character.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 2, 2004)

Juggernaut said:
			
		

> But what is a Barbarian without his Rage????  LOL   just wanted to ensure that Guedo realized this as he created the character.




Good point. I completely missed this myself. I guess I was looking at how
someone who tracks down lawbreakers was going to fit in with a temple
raider, assassin, and necromancer.


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 3, 2004)

Juggernaut said:
			
		

> I dont mean to put a further kink in the progress however how exactly does a barbarian (any non-lawful) and a Justiciar (any lawful) multi-classed character work?





Crap. You'd think I'd notice that when I was going through all my ideas.  Ok. Barbarian becomes fighter.

*crawls under rock and goes back to work*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 3, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Crap. You'd think I'd notice that when I was going through all my ideas.  Ok. Barbarian becomes fighter.
> 
> *crawls under rock and goes back to work*



 I had actually thought you could keep the ability to Rage just couldn't advance anymore...but, Rage is the one thing you DO lose. Nothing wrong with Fighter, though


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 3, 2004)

Name: Lousin Anune, Lou
Male Half-Elf Fighter 8 / Justiciar 10 
Alignment: LN
Deity: St. Cuthbert
Height: 6’5”
Weight: 210
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown
Age: 35
XP: 153,000

Str: 24 +7 [10 points 2 level adjustment +6 Belt]
Dex: 21 +5 [6 points 1 level adjustment +6 Gloves]
Con: 20 +5 [8 points 1 level adjustment +4 book]
Int: 14 +2 [6 points]
Wis: 10 +0 [2 points]
Cha: 8 -1 [0 points]

Class and Racial Abilities: 
Half Elf: 
Immune to sleep and sleep like magical effects
Low Light Vision
+1 to listen, Search, and spot
+2 Diplomacy and Gather Information
Elven Blood

Fighter:
Bonus Feats

Justiciar: (CW)
Bring’em Back Alive (Nonlethal attack without penalty)
Nonlethal strike(Nonlethal sneak attack +4d6)
Improved Grapple (No AoO, +4 grapple)
Cripple Strike (any nonlethal attack causes -1 to strength)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (manacles) (like clue or masterwork light flail)
Street Savvy +6 (+6 circumstance bonus to gather when in pursuit of a criminal)
Hog-tie, Improved Hog-Tie (Can attempt to hog-tie without pinning in a grapple)
Intuition (Survival check to track criminal within one mile) 

Hit Dice: 18d10 + 90
HP: 
AC: 31 (10 base +8 armor + 3 Dex +5 Magic + 5 Natural)
Touch 18
Flat-footed 28
Init: +6 (+4 feat +5 Dex)
Speed: 30ft
Saves:
Fortitude: 13 (9 base +5 ability)
Reflex: 10 (5 base + 5 ability) 
Will: 9 (9 base + 0 ability)
Special save notes: Immune to sleep
BAB: +18/+13/+8/+3
Melee Atk: +25/+20/+15/+10
Range Atk: +23/+17/+13/+7 

Grapple: +36 (+25 bab + 7 ability + 4 improved grapple)

Adamantine Merciful Greatsword +4 
+29/+24/+19/+14 2d6 + 14 + 1d6 nonlethal 19-20 / x2 Slashing

Longbow, composite (+4 str bonus) Merciful Seeking Distance +1
+24/+18/+14/+8 1d8+5 + 1d6 nonlethal x3 Piercing

Manacles, Masterwork (+2 disarm as a Flail)
+26/+21/+16/+11 1d8 x2 Bludgeoning

Dagger 
+25/+20/+15/+10 1d4 19-20 / x2 Piercing or Slashing

Sap
+25/+20/+15/+10 1d6 nonlethal x2 Bludgeoning

Spiked Chain(reach, trip, +2 disarm)
+25/+20/+15/+10 2d4 x2 Slashing

Warhammer
+25/+20/+15/+10 1d8 x3 Bludgeoning

Skills: 
Climb 11 (9 ranks + 7 ability – 5 armor check)
Gather Information 22 (21 ranks - 1 ability + 2 race) (cost 8 cc)
Jump 11 (10 ranks + 7 ability – 5 armor check)
Search 5 (1 ranks + 2 ability + 2 race) (cost 2 cc) 
Survival 10 (10 ranks + 0 ability) (cost 10 cc)
Ride 16 (9 ranks + 7 ability)
Use Rope 23 (18 ranks + 5 ability)
Heal 10 (10 ranks + 0 ability)
Spot 10 (10 ranks + 0 ability)
Move Silently 4 (+5 magic armor -6 armor check + 5 ability)

Feats:
Track
Improve Disarm
Improved Init
Combat Reflexes
Improved Trip
Ranged Pin(CW)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency(spiked chain)
Combat Expertise(Bonus)
QuickDraw (Bonus)
Point Blank Shot (Bonus)
Precise Shot (Bonus)
Ranged Disarm (CW) (Bonus)


Languages: Common, Elf

Equipment:
Adamantine Merciful Greatsword +4 53,350 gp 8 lbs
Longbow, composite (+4 str bonus) Merciful Seeking Distance +1 32,800

Quiver:
40 Arrows 2 gp 3 lbs.

Backpack 2 gp 2 lbs.:
Dagger 2 gp 1 lbs.
Sap 1 gp. 2lbs.
Chain, Spiked 25 gp 10lbs.
Grappling Hook 1 gp 4 lbs.
2 Manacles, Masterwork 50 gp 2 lbs.
Rope, silk (50ft. cut into 10 feet sections) 10 gp 5 lbs.
Warhammer 12 gp 5 lbs.

Bag of Holding type IV 10,000:
Bedroll .1 gp 5 lbs.
Blanket .5 gp 3 lbs.
Bag of Caltrops 1 gp 2lbs.
Crowbar 2 gp 5 lbs.
Flask (empty) .03 gp 1.5 lbs.
Flint and Steel 1 gp - lbs
Lantern, bullseye 12 gp 3 lbs.
Mirror, small steel 10 gp, .5 lbs.
Rope, Silk (50ft.) 10 gp 5 lbs.
5 Torch .05gp 1 lbs.
2 Tanglefoot bags 100 gp 4 lbs
3 Thunderstones 90 gp 3 lbs
Healer’s Kit 50 gp 1 lbs
Cold Weather Cloths 8 gp 7 lbs
2 days rations 1 gp 2 lbs.
Antitoxin vial 50 gp – lbs.
Manual of bodily health +4 110,000 (used)
Boat, Folding 7,200 gp

Potion Belt 1 gp 1lbs.
Potion of Remove Disease 750 gp 1.5 lbs.
2 Potions of Invisibility 600 gp 1.5 lbs.
Potion of Neutralize Poison 750 gp 1.5 lbs.
Potion of Remove Paralysis 300 gp 1.5 lbs.
Antitoxin vial 50 gp – lbs.

Mithral Full Plate of Silent Moves + 5 39,400 gp 25lbs.
Ring of Freedom of Movement 40,000
Ring of Sustenance 2,500 gp
Boots of speed 12,000
Belt of giant strength +6 36000
Amulet of Natural armor +5 50,000
Gloves of Dex +6 36,000

Money: ~ 8,450gp

Appearance: Numerous scars on Lou’s face and exposed skin make him seem gruffer then his boyish looks allow.  Usually his slightly pointed ears are hidden from view to down play his elven roots.

Heavy beard
unhappy looking

Personality: 
“Life is unfair.  Those that live it do not have to be.”  

Not known to smile that often it does happen.  He’s a business first and pleasure later type person.  

Grumpy
Chip on sholder
Looks out for the little guy
dislikes elves

Background: 
Lousin  Anune was born to a wood elf  and a female human.  As long as he can remember he lived on the edge of town.  After a while he noticed how the town people looked and treated his mother and him differently then the other humans.  



His father didn’t spend much time at home.  On one of the few times he wasn’t out adventuring the house they lived in was broken into.  A man who Lou found out later was called Norimas attacked and killed his father over some magical weapon.  Lousin witnessed his fathers death and got a very good look at the Norimas the Elf.  



Lousin grew into a life of swords and fights.  Anger and revenge took over his life focus.  Simple things could set him off and for him to put on a offensive posture.  He feel into a group of thieves and assassins and learned of the ‘Rogues Code’ and starting offering his service to anyone who would pay him.



He killed murders, thieves, holy men, and children alike.  Of course the kids cost more but they still had a price.  Eventually he took trophies. He even got two Holyphants, the messenger of gods.  One held the holy symbol of Heironeous but the other had no identifiable god.  


His last job was killing a man in cold blood Leo notice his son had witnessed the murder.  All of his training told him he should do away with the child like his father but something inside of him couldn’t do it.  That was the turning point.



After that Lou focused on justice not revenge.  On what he can do to stop others before they create more children like him.  He vowed to bring law to the lawless and to atone for his sins.  You know crap like that.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 3, 2004)

Couple things(I know its still skeletal):

-No listing for the Fort Save
-Spiked Chain/Improved Trip=


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 3, 2004)

The formating was messed up after I pasted it from word. Fort was in there it was just hiding.

As for Improved Trip that was to go along with the capture theme. I have no problem changing that if you feel it is too much.  I wasn't trying to tweak anything just looking for things to focus on.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 3, 2004)

I understand the theme perfectly, and its a good one. My worry isn't as much about Improved Trip as it is the Improved Trip/Spiked Chain combo. Something about that has always worried me...I'm willing to let you keep it as is if you want, though.


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 4, 2004)

Ok. Equipted and a sudo background.  I'll make it into a proper background tomorrow.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 4, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Ok. Equipted and a sudo background.  I'll make it into a proper background tomorrow.



 Alrighty. Looks good, just do me a favor and put in the attacks for the other weapons you've got so its easier if you use them. 

Also, go ahead and post your character in the RG. Same for deadestdai. We'll be able to start soon...maybe even tonight.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 5, 2004)

OKay, posted Pabsit into the RG and added most of his background. Had to finish it in a hurry, so the ending is a little rubbish, but will sort that asap. Appearance will be done then also, but I think there should be enough to be able to start with?


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 5, 2004)

I moved Lousin over last night also.  I'm good to go.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2004)

I can't wait to get started, this is going to be really cool!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm sorry to say this, but Pabsit's got you ALL beat for a reason for the gods to hate him:

"Well, "kind of" devotion. He managed to "accidentally" slay her favoured dragonfly one time when he was REALLY hungry..... And hse got mad. At least he thinks so, cos she doesn't answer his prayors anymore."



Oh, and on that note...guess what? We have begun! Hope this lives up to expectations 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1840258#post1840258


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 7, 2004)

Well, interesting group dynamics.  I've got to say that this is one of the better PbP games I've run so far. You guys are great. I'd expected to have to jump in earlier than I did.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

This group really is fun, this is going to be a scream I think.    We have some really good characterization going all around.  Bravo!


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 8, 2004)

This is my first PbP... well my second, but the first one that I started a few days before signing up for this one is moving very very slowly.  I really enjoy a little bit of a faster pace 

I'm having a blast and I think things are going rather well.  I am enjoying my character... and I hope others are too. 

Good job all!


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 8, 2004)

This is my second PbP also.  So far things are going very very well.

It should be interesting.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 8, 2004)

Ya, this has to be one of my fav games I've joined since coming to enworld. Let's keep it up eh!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 14, 2004)

Seems we all liked this so much that we've forgotten something VERY important to all of you.

Yes. You may smack me. But at the same, I get to do that to all of you since you are more numerous and obviously powerhungry players(you're in this game because of that, I know it! ). 

HP.

Heh, talk about roleplaying against rollplaying, eh?  I'm suddenly worried about all those PCs. Heck, I'm worried about my NPCs now. We're REALLY bad at this making characters to let this one slip! (...yes, its mostly my fault for putting it off, but still!)

Seems that slipped MY mind and then, the rest of yours for not mentioning it. So...before we go ANY farther in the game, I shall roll for you guys and you need to get this edited into your Character Sheet. SORRY! I'll list what you actually rolled before any Con mod just so you can see how lucky/unlucky you got. 

-Oskar: 77(rolled) + 55 = 132hp
-Ruslan: 53(rolled) + 34 = 87hp
-Toryn: 83(rolled) + 80 = 163hp
-Baril: 72(rolled) + 36 = 108hp
-Lousin: 108(rolled) + 90 = 198hp
-Pabsit: 107(rolled) + 54 = 161hp

...now edit these into your stats! Quickly! Then maybe no one else will notice!


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 14, 2004)

LOL I actually though of this but figured maybe you were going to keep track of it secretly  haha

Anyway 83 outta a possible 164.... BAH!  Ohh well, dwarven Con Helps out   (total should be 173 as I get 90 from Con)

and BTW the game's a blast.  Thanks for running it.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 14, 2004)

AMG, yer a dog!

Will change Pabsit's sheet accordingly! (funny how he got such a high score, seeing as he's the smallest by at least 3 feet and all! *chuckles*)


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 14, 2004)

Updated.  I figured you were waiting for the first combat to break out.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 14, 2004)

Juggernaut said:
			
		

> (total should be 173 as I get 90 from Con)




...oops! This is why sleep is a good thing to require before any kind of basic math/reading.


----------



## Elrik_DarkFury (Nov 15, 2004)

Invisible lurker speaking : Post more often plz...PLZ 
I am dying to see some action,errr i mean what happens next!.  

__________________
The Wizard


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 16, 2004)

Lousin will back down instead of starting a fight unless he has a really good reason.


But, if someone else starts one he will jump in if only to protect his party members.

Just say'n is all.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 17, 2004)

Think I will see what nastiness that giant has planned for poor Pabsit (ie. see what his action is, seeing as his initiative is before Pabsit's) before I anounce the little froggie's action.


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 18, 2004)

Should I wait till the giants go before I state my actions?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 18, 2004)

Considering the situation, I'll go ahead and post the giants action(especially since the two of you who go before him have posted).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 22, 2004)

Post is edited and next round is ready to go. Sorry about my annoyance last night


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 23, 2004)

*Punches fist into the air.*

Necromancers rule!  Who needs _fireball_?


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 23, 2004)

Pyromancers?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 23, 2004)

...guedo has a point.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 1, 2004)

And a little note for guedo...

the buildings don't actually HAVE windows.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 1, 2004)

windows
no windows

I remembered there was something improtant about windows.

oops.  I made a minor change to the post.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm sorry ... I do not want to abandon this game... however my internet is still downand I dont have other easy access to the net.  So do what you must, because I do not know how long I will be without a connection.


Again, I apologize.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 2, 2004)

Juggernaut said:
			
		

> I'm sorry ... I do not want to abandon this game... however my internet is still downand I dont have other easy access to the net.  So do what you must, because I do not know how long I will be without a connection.
> 
> 
> Again, I apologize.



 Tis alright, Juggernaut. Hope you get your connection going. Until then, we'll try to keep Toryn alive. 

On that note...I don't mind running him as an NPC, but he would likely become so silent that it'd be like a character that only fights. Now, I can NPC him fine, but I'd actually prefer it if one of you doubled up on characters until Juggernaut's troubles are up. Possibly bring in another player, but that might cause some trouble when Juggernaut has his connection doing better.

Thoughts?


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 7, 2004)

If none others are too aghast, I'm pretty sure ferretguy could either take over toryn for the now or create a suitable character to take his place?

Whatever you think is best GM?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 1, 2005)

Okay, I'm back and alive now. Sorry for the long delay.

For the fourth time(or at least, for me...whew I'm in lots of games!) can I get all the players to check in? I'm pretty sure you're all around(minus Toryn unless something has changed). On the Toryn issue, I'm up for recruiting someone new to take over for him or just make a new characters...unless Juggernaut is back, of course.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 1, 2005)

Here and ready.


----------



## guedo79 (Jan 1, 2005)

Here and accounted for, Sir!


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 2, 2005)

Ribbit!


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 2, 2005)

Present.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 5, 2005)

I relayed the idea that you might need a new person to take Juggernaut's place to ferretguy. He said he'd throw together a hal-orc cleric/barbarian to see if you think he'd fit!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 5, 2005)

Still here, but will have sporadic posting until the 16th due to company.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 5, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Still here, but will have sporadic posting until the 16th due to company.



 Saw the thread. I guess you're allowed.


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 5, 2005)

Alright Ankh  I am working on the character...should be able to get most of him up tomorrow night going with 12th/6th Cleric/Barbarian 1/2 Orc. working on character concept....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 5, 2005)

Alrighty. 

As soon as you've got a background, I'll work on a way to figure out getting you into the action. Already got a couple ideas brewing.


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Initiating background....7th/11th   barbarian/cleric (no god) CN 

Dromor White Eye lived for battle. The ringing of steel, chaos of friends and enemies clashing and killing, cries of defeated enemies...all that made his blood flow and his senses swim with joy! Perhaps that is why he found his soul, which normally lost itself in the rage of the fight, connecting to a higher ideal..something that gave voice in the way of the divine. Many years of conflict and rage of the axe, gave way to being recreated in the Way of the Shaman..following the rules and directives of the tribes Great Shaman, working to protect and guide a small squadron of orcs and half-orcs in their battles, never to directly engage the enemy unless directed by the Great One. This change in life caused turmoil in his soul, to be thrust away from the glory of the blade to that of support and protection made his rage even more difficult to control, causing him to come into many conflicts with his leader.
In his tribal life to question or go against the head shaman could result in many forms of punishment...from the simple beating all the way to death or destruction of the soul.
Dromor tried his best to squelch the rage inside(for fear is a great motivator)but it was not to be. One minor scrimish against a merchant caravan (pesky humans!) resulted in his squad being all but destroyed by an sorcerer. The destruction snapped his control and when the Great One tried to restrain him, he lashed out with his axe, seiriously injuring him, before wading into hand to hand combat with the sorcerer and his bodyguards. When he regained his senses in a pile of bodies, the shaman leader cursed him for his incompatance and lack of control. This curse, a vial symbol magically branded onto his face, forced him away from his people, forever to wander knowing no home or kindred, knowing only that even though his ideals continue to give him a sense of the divinitly, peace for his soul will not be reached until lifted by a way only known by the Great Shaman who cursed him. 

OK Anhk...should have the rest up soon...am working on equipment and items...any restrictions that I should know about?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 6, 2005)

Background is good. Its given me a couple more ideas on how to pull you into this, and I'll have to take a day or so on them before I toss a couple of them at you. 

As for restrictions on things. Its mostly case by case. I don't have much of a problem with most things overall, so don't really worry about that while you do the stat end of things. I'll make you worry about it AFTER


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 8, 2005)

ferretguy is at a course right now until Sunday and said he'd have his char up as soon as he can once he's home again.


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 10, 2005)

Dranor White Eye    7/11  Barbarian/Cleric(unspecified deity)  Half Orc  Speed:30'

Str:16  +3 (6pts)
Dex: 10  +0(2pts)
Con: 14 +2(5pts +8th Level)
Int: 12 +1(5pts +1 4th Leve)
Wis: 22 +6(10pts +2 12th&16th level +4 periapet of Wis)
Chr: 10 +0(4pts)

AC: 28 (10 +8 Breastplate +5 Heavy Shield +4 Ring of Protection)
Touch:10 Flatfooted:28

Hits:165 (7d12+7 + 11d8+22)(rage:179)
Saves:
Fort:14  Ref: 5   Will:15
Init: 0
BAB:+15/+10/+5
Melee:
Battle Axe  +18/+13/+8  Crit: 19-20/x3 1d8+6 (keen,Anarchic +3)
Mace,Heavy +19/+14/+9 Crit:x2   1d8+7 (Holy, Ghostouch, +4)

Abilities:
Race:
Darkvision 60', Orc Blood
Barbarian:
Trap Sense +2, Rage 2/day(7rnds), Improved Uncanny Dodge, Dam Reduction 1/-, Fast Movement
Domains:
Destruction: 1/day Smite:+4 to attack, +11 Dam (cleric level) if hits
Competitioncompleat Divine) Relish th chance to prove yourself against your foes. Extraordinary ability gain a +1 on all opposed checks you make.

Feats:
Power Attack (1st), Cleave(3rd), Imp. Sunder(6th), Spell Penetration(9th), Greater Spell Penetration(12th), Scribe Scroll(15th), Combat Casting(18th)

Skills....................Rank.........Stat........Mod.........Total
Climb....................5..............3............-4.............4
Handle Animal.........4..........................................4
Intimidate..............8..........................................8
Survival.................7.............6...........................13
Listen...................4..............6...........................10
Ride.....................6...........................................6
Search.................3..............1............................4
Spot....................2..............6............................8
Concentration.......12.............2.............4.............16
Know(arcane)........8..............1............................9
Know(religion)........6..............1............................7
Spellcraft..............7..............1............................8

Equipment:
Battle Axe +3 keen,anarchic  50,310gp  6#
Mace,Heavy +4  Holy,Ghostouch  98,312  8#
Breastplate +3  Mod Fortification, Elec Resistance(10) 54,350gp  30#  -4
Heavy Shield +3  Cold Resistance(10)  27170gp  15#  (-2skill check)

Bag of Holding type III 7400gp (holds 1000#) 35#
Ring:
Freedom of Movement 40,000gp
+4 Ring of Protection 37,000gp
Wand:
Cure Crit Wounds (50) 21,000gp
Cure Mod Wounds (50) 4500gp
Rod of Metamagic(1-6th level) Silent Spell 11000gp
Potions:
Bless Weapon(10) 1000gp
Bulls Strength(5) 1500gp
Neutralize Poison(5) 7500gp
Resist Energy(fire 20)(10) 7000gp
Resist Energy(acid 20)(10) 7000gp
Cure Serious Wounds(20) 15000gp
(All potions with exception of 5 cure serious, 1 bulls strength, 2 bless,1 of each of resist energy in bag of holding (kept on potion belt across chest))

Scrolls:
Bears Endurance (10) 1500gp
Gentle Repose(5) 750gp
Remove Paralysis(10) 1500gp
Lesser Restoration (5) 750gp
Cure Mod Wounds, Mass(5) 8250gp
Invisibility Purge (8) 3000gp
Raise Dead (2) 12250gp
Heal (2) 3300gp

Holy Symbol(silver) crossed swords over flaming circle 25gp
Backpack 2 gp  2#
Rope, Silk 10gp  5#(boh)
Climbers kit 80gp  5#(boh)
Grappling Hook  1gp  4#(boh)
Travelers Outfit  1gp
10 Days Rations 5gp  10#(boh)
Antitoxin (10) 500gp (boh)

Total Enc:
96# Medium 

Spells (typical for daily use/combat needs...)
0 level:
Create Water, Detect Poison(x2), Detect Magic(x2), Light
1st Level:
Domain: Remove Fear
Bless(x2), Divine Favor(x2), Protection from Evil, Bane, Entropic Shield
2nd Level:
Domain: Zeal (BoD)
Wave of Grief(x2)(BoD), Bulls Strength, Align Weapon, Aid, Resist Energy
3rd Level:
Domain: Prayer
Vigor(BoD), Searing Light (x2), Invisibility Purge, Daylight
4th Level:
Domain: Divine Power
Death Ward, Neutralize Poison, Restoration, Spell Immunity
5th Level:
Domain: Righteous Might
Flame Strike, True Seeing, Subvert Planar Essance (BoD)
6th Level:
Domain: Zealot Pact
Cure Mod Wounds,Mass, Harm

Monies:
1000gp, 20 10gp arnetes, 200sp, 3 50gp Rubies, 1 gold ring (35gp)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 10, 2005)

First lookover seems good to me(note that I'm tired, so I may be blind ). Only real important thing is HP. I'll roll that for you. don't really notice anything else and will have to do a final check once you've got spells.

One last thing. If you can't recieve private messages(don't think you can, but could be wrong...) can you give me your e-mail? Need to give you a bit of info on how to get you into this. 

EDIT: Almost forgot! Just wanted to point out that a horse might be more trouble than its worth. Not that I'll stop you from having one, but high level and horses don't always get along too well.


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 11, 2005)

Alright, first email...Ackalon2000@yahoo.com

Ok I'll drop the horse...no biggie...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 12, 2005)

Ferretguy:

One question on those spells. You list "BoD" a couple of times...I could be just blanking here, but what does that refer to?

HP for Dranor is 156. A bit lower than you had already, but not too bad. Go ahead and get that in and post the character, stats and background, in the Rogues Gallery. You can find the link to the RG through the "My PbP" link in my sig.

E-mail is on the way.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 4, 2005)

Umm.... Isada? You sure you wanna call Pabsit "froggy"?

He "did" say he'd kill the next person to do so..... And it'd be kinda dumb to "not" carry through his promise.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

Ruslan's calling his bluff.  He doesn't think that Pasbit will really do it when there are larger issues at hand.


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 6, 2005)

Sorry about takin' so long to respond back to ya' Ankh...BoD is the Book of the Divine....

(didn't even realize until today that you'd asked me a question....)


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 21, 2005)

Ankh, are you going to NPC Toryn since it seems like Juggernaut never got his internet connection up and running?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, I will. Update coming tonight to speed things up. Been busy lately for once...


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 20, 2005)

Clicky clicky


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 20, 2005)

Isida is away for a while, too. He posted a thread in the Talking the Talk forum.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 11, 2005)

Back!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

AMG, where are you dude?  I'm ready and rarin' to go!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2005)

Kick me. Well, actually, that was probably the kick I needed. Once I get home from class(about 1:30ish), I'll get to posting again. But if I slow down again, feel free to keep kicking me to posting. 

Oh, and I believe we've still got everyone except for Toryn. I really, really don't want to have to take on an NPC at this point, as that's just one other thing to deal with. So, before bringing in a new player, would any of you mind doubling up and taking control of Toryn until we can phase him out(as it doesn't seem his player is going to be around anymore)?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 15, 2005)

Little bump...anyone up for taking on Toryn, or shall I call for a new player?

If I don't hear anything in the next day or two, I'll get someone else in to play the Dwarf until a new character can be brought in.


----------



## deadestdai (May 15, 2005)

AMG - I do know our esteemed collegue Vendetta was excited by the prospect of jumping in if a spot opened up? Also, is ferretguy still joining us?

And I'll take on Toryn if you like. He's in the same group as Pabsit and Oskar, so it'd be easier that way, though I don't really want to take him on for long....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 15, 2005)

Hmm...I'll bug Vendetta and see if he'd be up to it. I can definitely understand not wanting to take on the character for long, especially if you're already running one PC. At these levels, it can be complicated enough with just one PC. 

As for ferretguy, he should still be able to jump into the action in a little while. My slowdown in posting delayed that, so I'll e-mail him again or something. His character is approved except for the Book of the Divine spells. I don't have that book, so I'd rather those not be used.

Otherwise, he's just waiting on the right time and word from me(which shouldn't be very long).


----------



## Lefferts (May 15, 2005)

Just a heads up, I will be away from my computer Mon, Tues, and possibly Wed of this week.


----------



## Vendetta (May 17, 2005)

hmmm
methinks me ears be a tinglin'


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 17, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> hmmm
> methinks me ears be a tinglin'



 ...Well, that was interesting. Right as I'm typing up an e-mail to Vendetta...I get an e-mail notification of a post here...from Vendetta.

Scary.

So, since your attention hath been grabbed, would you be up for playing this Dwarf for a short amount of time in this game? Then, after this first little part here...we could work in a new character of your own design.


----------



## Vendetta (May 17, 2005)

Sure!  I'll look over the mini-lug now.  (I'm easy... I just like role-playing so it makes it easy to jump in for now with the dwarf and work on something in the background.  Can you link me to the post about all the CC intel or is it the first post in the thread (and is the IC there too?)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 21, 2005)

Character creation rules are in the first post of this thread...IC thread is here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=106248


----------



## ferretguy (May 22, 2005)

Hey Ankh..
Any word on my half orc? How long have I been here...anything I may have found out...
I'm still looking forward to playin!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 23, 2005)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Hey Ankh..
> Any word on my half orc? How long have I been here...anything I may have found out...
> I'm still looking forward to playin!



 Actually just about to the point where your Half-Orc can jump in. 

As for the details...probably been there for about six or so months. Exact time is up to you, if it matters for your background. What you've found out isn't much...but:

[sblock]You've seen humanoids here and there through a small hole in the wall. There doesn't seem to have been a door where you're being kept, but there are many odd markings along the walls. You're fed fairly regularly, but its always simply food appearing after you've slept. You've gotten no real sight on the one's who put you there, or even why. 

You do know, however, that before you were captured, there was an odd, reverse pyramid shaped contsruct type of creature was the last thing you saw. You also have vague memories of it asking you questions for days on end...but those feel more like dreams than anything.[/sblock]

Only thing I need you to do stat wise is change those spells from the Book of the Divine to something else, as I don't have that book and would rather you use things I can look over.


----------



## ferretguy (May 28, 2005)

alright Ankh...I'll get right on that tomorrow....besides which the info definitly will help me going over my prepared spells for my character..


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 28, 2005)

Alrighty. Oh, and one other thing for you before it slips my mind.

[sblock]Your equipment isn't currently with you, but to keep things simple and get you into this ASAP, it'll be near enough that the others will likely find it along with you. Also, you haven't been able to use any magic within your small prison, and you assume its because of some kind of antimagic field.[/sblock]

I think that ties everything together and makes sense of things...mostly.


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 31, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Another 'from the poll' game.
> 
> Alternates are, of course, welcome.
> 
> Most important thing is that you need to be able to post at least once per day.




Poll - I don't remember voting. (Hadn't been real active till the last couple of months.) Is that a disqualifying offense?

Alternates - If it is still possible I would love to get on the list. What is needed?

Posting - I have no problem with that.


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 1, 2005)

Fine folks, I shall be busy moving house for the next four or five days – might be more if SBC can’t get my DSL set up at the new place quickly. 

Please autopilot my character. 

Thanks,

Dai.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry Ankh, been a bit busy this last week...will get spell changes up post haste!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 6, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Poll - I don't remember voting. (Hadn't been real active till the last couple of months.) Is that a disqualifying offense?
> 
> Alternates - If it is still possible I would love to get on the list. What is needed?
> 
> Posting - I have no problem with that.




In case you missed this I thought I would try again.

I was thinking Human Paragon (if possible)/ ??? (Depends what might be needed)

Also what about templates?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

I was a template once...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 6, 2005)

Was it painful when it was removed?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

Probably.  

Sorry, it's a very obscure in-joke that my sister and I made up.  Someone mentions something, say an orange.  Then the other person says, "I was an orange once."  Then the first person says, "No you weren't."  The the other one says, "I wasn't?  Dang," or something to that effect.  Then you go on with the conversation.  It's stupid, it's pointless, and it's damn funny when done consistantly.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 6, 2005)

No problem I understand, my older brother and I still have similar jokes to this day. My personal taste in jokes/humor runs a bit off center anyway.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 7, 2005)

No you weren't.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

I wasn't?  Aw man, I thought I was a half-ooze template.  Snot... now I have to go return that "Gilford's Best Slime Powder" I bought...

So... where's the rest of y'all?  Ruslan's going to _disintegrate_ his door here in a bit if something doesn't happen...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 7, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> In case you missed this I thought I would try again.
> 
> I was thinking Human Paragon (if possible)/ ??? (Depends what might be needed)
> 
> Also what about templates?




Well, currently, we've got all the players we need. I can put you down as an alternate, definitely, though I'm not sure how much I can promise you'd get into this. With the way most of these players have kept up with such a slow game, I've pretty much figured they'll play through the end of the world.

However...thinking about it, seemed like Baril's player has been silent recently. I think I'll shoot him an e-mail later today, but go ahead and design a character using the guidelines in the first pages.

Human Paragon class is fine...templates would be best okayed by me before you go in and stat a character with one.



			
				Isida said:
			
		

> So... where's the rest of y'all? Ruslan's going to disintegrate his door here in a bit if something doesn't happen...




Sorry for the lack of updates. I've had kind of a rough time lately. My mother's 300 miles north and just had major surgery...along with being in the hospital from some old liver problems that reappeared suddenly. Its been stressful trying to get in contact with people up there, but things are calming down finally.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear AMG.


----------



## guedo79 (Jun 7, 2005)

If you need sometime, AMG, don't worry about us.  We should still be here.  

That's a good reason to be focused on something else.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 7, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> "but go ahead and design a character using the guidelines in the first pages."
> 
> Human Paragon class is fine...templates would be best okayed by me before you go in and stat a character with one.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of updates. I've had kind of a rough time lately. My mother's 300 miles north and just had major surgery...along with being in the hospital from some old liver problems that reappeared suddenly. Its been stressful trying to get in contact with people up there, but things are calming down finally.




Groovy!!!

Great (about the Paragon)...I was thinking Half-Celestial (part of the reason I have ticked someone off...a threat) or Half-Dragon (seen as a taint). But if not that is fine. It is just a thought.

Hey I love to game but family always takes precedence in my book. Sorry to hear about your mom.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 7, 2005)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> If you need sometime, AMG, don't worry about us.  We should still be here.
> 
> That's a good reason to be focused on something else.



 Well, its not like I can get away and head up there...so I might as well get to posting again. I should have an update later today after I get home from class. Ugh...if I wasn't taking summer classes I WOULD be up there. Ah well. Things aren't as bad as I'm making them sound. 



			
				Yeti said:
			
		

> I was thinking Half-Celestial (part of the reason I have ticked someone off...a threat) or Half-Dragon (seen as a taint). But if not that is fine. It is just a thought.




I could work with either of those for ideas to get you in...however, there's the problem of the LA. Even the +3 of the Half-Dragon could be very hurtful with the ECL 18. Just a warning, really...don't want you feeling weak or anything like that.

And while I'm thinking about it. Has anyone seen Zerth around the boards lately?

EDIT: Oh, and I'm glad you are all so interested in keeping this game going despite my slowness. Don't worry, I'm enjoying this, too!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

Ruslan is one of my favorite characters to date, there's no way I want to put him in the "Dead and Dying" section of my pbp sig!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 7, 2005)

I hate to have to do this but I am going to have to step away. Thanks for the opportunity. Hopefully in the future I will have a chance once again.


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 8, 2005)

AMG, take all the time you want. Family comes first. I'm sure most of us will be here when you come back.

You also might want to talk to your professors. Some of them may give you alternative assignments so you can go see your mother and not fall behind.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 8, 2005)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> You also might want to talk to your professors. Some of them may give you alternative assignments so you can go see your mother and not fall behind.




If this wasn't a summer session, probably...but the classes are only 6 weeks long and we just passed the point to withdraw. Missing a day essentially puts me behind about three or so 'normal' days.

But its no problem. Though I haven't heard anything from people up there(and a storm here prevented me from calling), I'd have found out if anything had happened bad. Just stress working up on me. Besides, my mother'll be fine...some family went up to stay until she's better and I sent the first season of the X-Files with them for her to watch.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 9, 2005)

Sorry! Please ignore! My mistake!


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey all.  Deadestdai asked me to pass on that he wont be getting internet access again until the 9th (So, I'm hoping tomorrow) at the earliest.  Lets cross our fingers.  On the plus side, he, his wife and mini-tails are all moved into their new place.  So, if you have him in any of your other games, please pass the word on and he's sorry he's been gone for so long.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 9, 2005)

Good to have an update and glad to hear they've moved in. 

I'll give him another day or so to post actions for Pabsit.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 12, 2005)

Greetings AMG

I have recently gotten my schedule fixed and have a bit more time to enjoy. If possible I would still like to apply for a Alt slot. I can post the character here or email it to wherever you would like.  Or you can email me at kewheeler@earthlink(dot)net

If not that is fine as well. I figure nothing lost by asking.


----------



## guedo79 (Jun 23, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ruslan and Igor wait to see if Lou is going to be killed or something equally messy before floating and walking into the room after him.




Oh the love. Please stop I can't take it any longer.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 28, 2005)

*Not another one....*

AMG? Have you given up on this one matey?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> AMG? Have you given up on this one matey?



 Made a post about it a while ago(though I really, really should have linked it here...)

All my games minus the KotOR one have been called. Mix of reasons from me being more busy with classes, to just having trouble getting people posting(including myself), to things dragging on so long(again, my fault) that its gotten tiring and tedious.

Of course, this is the one game that is in limbo. I MIGHT try to bring this one back from the dead in the relative future, depending on how things go for me.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, then know I for one will be waiting. After that first battle against that giant, I was really pumped up about how much damage my little Grippli could dish out with a full attack! I wanna see that again! 

Plus, I know ferretguy and 'detta were interested in playing as they'd never taken on such a high level game before.

Anyhoo - here's hoping that things get easier for you matey-boy!


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 3, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Anyhoo - here's hoping that things get easier for you matey-boy!




Seconded.  I'll still be around, if we ever get this one going again.


----------

